# driver webcam linux et Xdarwin



## sifo (13 Novembre 2001)

Je possède une Webcam ToUCam Pro et pour l'instant il n'y a pas de driver pour OSX. Je voulais savoir si on peut contouner le porblème en installant un driver Linux (j'ai vu qu'il existait) sous Xdarwin...

Un peu tordu comme idée mais bon : je préfère que redemarrer sous os 9...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

non, malheureusement c'est pas possible.

MacOS X passe par l'IOKit pour acceder au materiel.
c'est une API C++ qui permet d'ecrire des drivers.
Theoriquement c'est tres pratique, mais il faut un minimum (comprendre maximum) d'experience pour ca.

Le probleme avec une Webcam, c'est pas l'affichage, mais l'acces au materiel.


----------

